# Kann man POST Parameter Link-abhängig setzen?



## oetzi (15. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich sowas hier .../newthread.php?do=newthread auch mit POST realisieren?
Sprich mehrere Links anbieten, die einer Variable 'do' verschiedene Werte zuweisen (die dann serverseitig ausgewertet werden).

Schönen Gruß
oetzi


----------



## oetzi (20. Sep 2009)

das weiß doch bestimmt jemand oder?
Wenn es nicht geht, würde mir auch ein einfaches "Nein" reichen 

Falls es nicht eindeutig war:

Ich möchte auf meiner Seite verschiedene Links anbieten, die alle auf die selbe Seite verweisen, aber über eine POST Variable (wenn es denn geht) einen Wert mitgeben, der serverseitig ausgewertet werden kann um so dann die unterschiedlichen Links zu unterscheiden.


----------



## mvitz (20. Sep 2009)

Elegant geht es meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Hier zwei Lösungsvorschläge:

1) Links sind Formularbuttons, die per CSS so gestyled werden, dass man sie nicht als buttons erkennt.

2) AJAX, da gibt es mit Sicherheit die Möglichkeit POST URLs zu verlinken, geht dann aber nur, wenn JS an ist beim Benutzer.


----------



## maki (20. Sep 2009)

oetzi hat gesagt.:


> das weiß doch bestimmt jemand oder?
> Wenn es nicht geht, würde mir auch ein einfaches "Nein" reichen
> 
> Falls es nicht eindeutig war:
> ...


Klar geht das, mit JavScript, das eben bei einem Submit die Werte von Hidden Formular Felder setzt.


----------



## oetzi (20. Sep 2009)

ok, danke für eure Antworten.
D.h. auf "normalem" Wege, ist es wohl nicht möglich.
Naja, mal gucken, für welchen Weg ich mich entscheide

Gruß
oetzi


----------

